# GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD



## Marcellus5000 (24. August 2009)

*GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

* Da keine der Nachrüst Kühlungen passte (Arctic Cooling und Mushkin zu lang für mein Gehäuse, Thermalright belegt zu viele Slots + keine Spawa Kühlung). Hab ich selbst Hand agelegt. Ich  konnte mit ein wenig Lötarbeit und minimalem handwerklichen Geschick für ca 30 € Ruhe und Frieden ins Gehäuse bringen. Der Umbau wurde am Samstag gemacht und ich bin super zufrieden. Nun endlich herrscht....*lausch*...Ruhe 

Anbei ein kleiner Überblick: *

Ich habe beim Elektronikfritzen einen auf die Graka passenden 4 Pin Stecker besorgt und damit einen Y Adapter gebaut (bzw. diesen an einen PWM Y Adpapter angelötet) und zwei Enermax Twister Cluster 120 mm 
direkt mit Silikon auf die Graka geklebt (Das kann bis 200 Grad ab und ist durch seine Elastizität geradezu ideal und kann sogar einfach wieder entfernt werden, so das der original Lüfter wieder drauf kann) (Aber Vorher sollte man mit Kabelbindern/Klebeand die Temperaturen testen, um böse Überraschungen zu vermeiden):



Steckerteile...

...einmal "seitenverkehrt" zusammengelötet....  (Deswegen:   Normaler PWM Stecker (Masse,12V, PWM,Tacho) und Palit Stecker(Tacho,PWM,12V, Masse) 


...und fertig ist der Selbstbaustecker (häßlich aber funktioniert *g*) 

...nun Lüfter noch mit Silikon aufkleben

...und Kabel ordentlich vertüddeln..fertig

* So sieht es eingebaut aus: *


eingebaut1

eingebaut2


* Lautstärke und Temperaturen: *

Die Karte lief mit den alten Lüftern auf 650/1150/1350 und 1,07 V, das wurde nicht geändert.



Idle:


Ich habe die Karte auf eine Lüfterstartgeschwindigkeit (also im Idle/2D) von 50% (756 RPM) geflasht .
Sie ist dabei für mich nicht hörbar. Mit den alten Lüftern lief sie auf 25% (ebenfalls nicht hörbar) aber ich musste die Drehzahl erhöhen wegen dem Temps.
Ich habe nun im Idle eine Temp von 52 Grad (vorher ca. 54)

gpu-z idle



3d Performance (Die Werte wurden mit GPU-Z gemessen)



Unter 100% Lüfter Geschwindigkeit kann man schon was hören. Das Geräusch ist jedoch dezent und nicht ansatzweise so ätzend wie die alten Lüfter auf ca. 80%. Jedes mal wenn ich nun den PC starte und der Selbstest der Lüfter läuft, wunder ich mich kurz wieso es sp ruhig ist 
Mit 3d Mark und einer halben Stunde Far Cry 2 zocken, ist die Karte aber über 76% Drehzahl (1136 RPM) gekommen. Was imho nur mit Konzentration überhaupt rauszuhören ist und daher beim zocken in ruhigen Passagen auch nicht bewusst wahrgenommen wird (ganz im Gegensatz zu vorher...). 
Und ich muss hier anmerken, das ich in der Beziehung ziemlich pingelig bin! Also das Baby ist nun echt leise. :p Die GPU wurde beim Zocken max 82 grad heiß, genau wie vorher auch. 

Die aktuellen Temperaturen verhalten sich (+-2 Grad) alle analog zu den vorherigen 
*
edit. Habe die Lüftersteuerung im 2D/3D nochmal angepasst Karte wird nun max 50/71 grad warm. Dennoch bleibt alles flüsterleise. 


*


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (27. August 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Erstmal super Mod^^Hat sich das OC-Potenzial verändert?

habe ich auch bei meiner alten Grafikkarte (8800GT) gemacht, aber nur weil ich ocen wollte


----------



## Marcellus5000 (27. August 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

hehe 

Lasse die Lüfter nun unter 3D auf 100% laufen. Weils kaum lauter ist als die 70 bis 80%, welche die  Lüftersteurung so einregelt.  Das ist auch immer noch sehr leise (nicht anzatweise so laut wie der alte unter 75%), so das es beim zocken nicht die bohne stört und man es nur warnimmt wenn darauf achtet (Und das sagt ein Silence Freak).


Aber zum OC Potential:
Damit bin ich nun unter Last von 82 auf 73 Grad runter.
Also rein Kühltechnisch mehr OC Potential. Aber ich habe das noch nicht probiert. Bin erstmal froh das alles läuft und wenns mich wieder in den Fingern jucken sollte probierere ich es mal.


----------



## Bruce112 (31. August 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

wetten nach paar monaten fallen die ab .

wegen der Hitze im Gehäuse !


----------



## Marcellus5000 (31. August 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Wenn dann fallen die wegen der Hitze des Kühlkörpers 
und nicht wegen der Hitze im Gehäuse ab 

Da dieser Kühlkörper wohl kaum wärmer als die GPU werden wird, wird er auch unter Vollast nicht ännähernd an 100 grad kommen und das verwendete Silikon ist laut Hersteller bis 200 grad hitzebeständig. Also schaun wir mal....

Wenn das passiert (was ich hören werde bevor, die GPU zu heiß wird) werde ich Hochtemperatur Silikon nehmen Hochtemperatur Silikondichtmasse schwarz Dichtmasse - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen)


----------



## Mr.Anders0n (2. November 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Wow wirklich beindrukend. Ich suche schon länger nach einer Möglichkeit, meine palit gtx 260 endlich ruhig zu stellen.

Wie hast du denn das Bios deiner graka geflashed??


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. November 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Hier kannst du das Thema nachlesen. LINK


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. November 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Jeep wie mein Vorreder schon sagte dort ist es gut beschrieben.
Im Fazit die 3 Schritte

1 mit Nibitor auslesen. 
2 In Nibitor editieren und dem 
3 nvfalsh oder wie das noch hieß flashen 

Wenn Du willst poste ich mal meine Einstellungen (bitte bedenke aber das
alle Karten kleine individuelle Abweichungen haben könne...Daher wenn Dir Deine abraucht sagt nicht wir sind schuld *g*)


----------



## Mr.Anders0n (2. November 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Habe mir den Thread gerade angeschaut. Bevor ich jedoch das Flashen anfange, warte ich jedoch noch auf meine neuen Lüfter. Erst wenn die fertig montiert sind werde ich das flashen und takten anfangen. Bis dahin muss die Konfiguration über den Rivatuner reichen.

Ich wär dir aber sehr verbunden wenn du deine Einstellungen kurz posten könntest.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (3. November 2009)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Kein Thema

Nachrichtextra= 650 1350 1150  = 1,2V
3d=    400 800  250 = 1,05V
2d=    300 600 250 = 1,05V


----------



## Raser_v3 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Genau das wollte ich auch machen bzw. will ich noch machen weil mir der Lärm meiner 260er Palit langsam zuviel wird
Die richtigen lüfter habe ich zwar noch nicht gefunden aber es werden warscheinlich 92mm werden da ich die dann villeicht noch in das behäuse des standart palit kühlers einbauen kann
kannst du mir mal bitte sagen wie du das mit dem PWM Stecker verlöten genau gemacht hast?


----------



## Marcellus5000 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*



Raser_v3 schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich auch machen bzw. will ich noch machen weil mir der Lärm meiner 260er Palit langsam zuviel wird
> Die richtigen lüfter habe ich zwar noch nicht gefunden aber es werden warscheinlich 92mm werden da ich die dann villeicht noch in das behäuse des standart palit kühlers einbauen kann
> kannst du mir mal bitte sagen wie du das mit dem PWM Stecker verlöten genau gemacht hast?



Moinsen bin gerade aufm Sprung in die Disco. Daher kurz angebunden.
Also in das Ghäuse Einbauen kannste imho knicken (schraubs mal ab dann siehst du was ich meine)

Also eigentlich musst Du nur den Thread lesen, da steht alles drinn (hauptsächlich musst Du die Polung beachten. Ich empfele Einzelpins von Conrad etc zum Aufstecken auf die Karte da der Stecker schwer zu bekommen ist und Glücksgriff war.  Bei Conrad anrufen oder denen ne Mail mit dem Link schicken, ob die sowas haben) und diese einzeln aufstecken und festlöten http://blog.ianmellor.co.uk/images/car/aux_cable/pins.JPG . Aber wenn Du noch Fragen hast schreib mal rein ich schaue dann morgen mal.


----------



## Raser_v3 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Ich hab mich jetzt für die Enermax Everest entschieden bei denen ich warscheinlich den Temperatursensor kurzschliesen werde. Dann haben die aber einen 3 Pin Stecker anstatt PWM wie muss ich den denn löten bzw welchen kabel wohin?
Ich mus nur wissen wo ich die hinlöten muss und ob die dann mit 12 V laufen (eig. ja mit 12V oder?)
Währe super von dir wenn du mir das erklären könntest  dann ist bei mir endlich auch ruhe

LG Raser_v3


----------



## praxiteen (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

hi.sorry,wenn ich mich einmische.ich hab ebenfalls die 260er von palit.versuchsweise hab ich zwei 100*100*10mm lüfter mit kabelbinder montiert.angeschlossen hab ich sie direkt am motherboard.geregelt hab ich die lüfter per drehpoti.(über ein y-kabel)das hat gut funktioniert,nur ist meine gehäuselüftung nicht optimal für diese lösung.wird sich aber mit nem anderen case ändern.
mfg.


----------



## Raser_v3 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

Stimmt  Wenn ich sie eh auf 100% laufen habe (hoffentlich sind die leise) dann kann ich sie auch gleich mit m 4 pol molex an der PSU anschliesen 
P.S: Derzeit habe ich mein Pc auf Passiv gestellt *was für eine ruhe* nur zum Zocken geht nicht dann muss ich den Fön wieder rausholen *kopfschmerz*


----------



## praxiteen (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*

naja,wenn dein mobo ne anständige lüftersteuerung hat,müssen die dinger ja ned 100% laufen.kannst ja mal versuchen.
mfg.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*



praxiteen schrieb:


> hi.sorry,wenn ich mich einmische.ich hab ebenfalls die 260er von palit.versuchsweise hab ich zwei 100*100*10mm lüfter mit kabelbinder montiert....
> mfg.





praxiteen schrieb:


> naja,wenn dein mobo ne anständige  lüftersteuerung hat,müssen die dinger ja ned 100% laufen.kannst ja mal  versuchen.
> mfg.




Kein Thema 
Klar das geht beides aber Silikon finde ich optisch besser und es dämpft auch noch die Vibrationen.

Wenn die Lüfter Steuerung des Mobo gut ist, wird es auch gehen. Ist sie es aber nicht, wird es entweder zu laut oder warm. Die Lüftersteuerung der Karte ist da wesentlich exakter und (logischerweise) besser geeignet. Ausserdam kann man Sie auch mit Nibitor bis ins kleinste Detail anpassen.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (14. November 2010)

*AW: GTX 260 120mm PWM Lüfter MOD*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> wetten nach paar monaten fallen die ab .
> 
> wegen der Hitze im Gehäuse !



Wenn ich seit langer Zeit schon mal wiede hier rein schaue:
Sind immer noch drann und alles läuft gut.


----------

